# Arabic language classes for kids?



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know any Arabic classes for kids over summer?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are always language classes going on. A quick search comes up with a few different websites. 

Alliance Francaise

Arabic Language Centre - Art Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com

Berlitz Language Centre - Art Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com

Kids Arabic Courses in Dubai


----------

